# Import photos from iphone into Lightroom "no photos found"



## RichieS (Dec 10, 2018)

I can't import iPhone photos anymore. The phone is shown on the device list on the left but it says "no photos found". I'm using a MacBook Pro, with MacOs Sierra 10.12.6 and I-Phone 7S.  Does anyone have same issue and solutions?
Thanks very much.

Rich


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 10, 2018)

I’m always a bit puzzled when people say they use Lightroom CC2015, especially if they report having some problem. That means that you do pay for a subscription that gives you regular updates with new features and bugfixes, but you do not install any of those updates. Why? This could be a problem that has been solved ages ago...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 14, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> I’m always a bit puzzled when people say they use Lightroom CC2015, especially if they report having some problem. That means that you do pay for a subscription that gives you regular updates with new features and bugfixes, but you do not install any of those updates. Why? This could be a problem that has been solved ages ago...


I think many people simply haven't realized that Lightroom Classic is the latest version.


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Dec 14, 2018)

> I think many people simply haven't realized that Lightroom Classic is the latest version.


Agreed. Another consequence of this stupid renaming done by Adobe...


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 14, 2018)

Maybe, but AFAIK, there were clear update messages when Lightroom Classic was introduced. In fact, even people who shouldn’t have gotten those messages, because they were using Lightroom 6 not CC2015, did get them because of a bug. And the other thing is that if you haven’t seen any updates for about a year, then don’t you start wondering about that too?


----------



## MarkNicholas (Dec 15, 2018)

It must be confusing if you only dip into LR every now and then. But regular users will surely understand the "new order" of of things.


----------

